# Poles?



## Ragman (Oct 20, 2014)

MOst of you guys use them or no?

I always used them back in the day (unless I dropped them off the lift or broke them because I forgot to pull them up at mid-station -LOL  )  but I noticed that some people dont use them much anymore.

Just curious.


----------



## mriceyman (Oct 20, 2014)

I really dislike not using them .. Helps my balance and form .. Without then i feel i get sloppy quicker


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Ragman (Oct 20, 2014)

Yeah - I feel the same way - I will be using them.  I just wanted to hear what peoples reason was for NOT using them.

Most that I know of are snowboarders as well or starting snowboarding and moved to skis and dont feel comfortable with them.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 20, 2014)

Ragman said:


> *I noticed that some people dont use them much anymore.*



You're probably referring to X-Games crap and tricks/stunts etc..   Virtually all decent skiers still use poles.  Hell, even most crappy skiers use poles (improperly).


----------



## Puck it (Oct 20, 2014)

If your coat is 4x too big and the crotch of your pants is at your knees then go with clown poles.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Oct 20, 2014)

The only skier I know who doesn't use poles is my 5-year old 


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## dlague (Oct 20, 2014)

Ragman said:


> Yeah - I feel the same way - I will be using them.  I just wanted to hear what peoples reason was for NOT using them.
> 
> Most that I know of are snowboarders as well or starting snowboarding and moved to skis and dont feel comfortable with them.



While my kids were starting out, I stopped using them for a few years for 2 reasons.  1) My kids wanted to start with poles and I would not let them until they were older so I set the example, 2) with my youngest being 2.5 years old at the time the poles got in the way.  I do use poles today because kids are all grown up!  I think poles help as feelers (like whiskers) and sometimes with turn initiation.  In addition, poles on flats combined with a skating motions help as well.


----------



## WoodCore (Oct 20, 2014)

The pole-plant is one of the most important aspects of good skiing. Hard to do that without poles. Besides they give something to lean on in the liftline.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 20, 2014)

WoodCore said:


> The pole-plant is one of the most important aspects of good skiing. Hard to do that without poles. Besides they give something to lean on in the liftline.



You can also slingshot your snowboarding friends on the flats so they can keep up ...


----------



## catsup948 (Oct 20, 2014)

Without them you can't teach pole planting as the critical part of dynamic parallel.


----------



## Quietman (Oct 20, 2014)

I always use them, especially useful in tight woods to deflect branches that jump into my path.  A helmet is also very useful for the same thing, in addition to other obvious reasons.


----------



## mbedle (Oct 20, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> You can also slingshot your snowboarding friends on the flats so they can keep up ...



I'll buy you a beer for that comment!!!!


----------



## Cannonball (Oct 20, 2014)

You really missed a great opportunity of having a poll for this question.


----------



## Watatic Skier (Oct 20, 2014)

I won't use them trying new tricks in the park, one less thing to break/stab myself with.  It makes some grabs really fun too.  

That being said poles are still important and I think its kind of weird to ski out of the park without them.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Oct 20, 2014)

I use them as an offensive weapon


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 20, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> I use them as an offensive weapon



Ski jousting?


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 20, 2014)

I still have both of my baskets broken from last season. Not a big deal with groomers, but I'll _probably_ notice a difference in powder if I don't swap them out.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Oct 20, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Ski jousting?



Sometimes. I also use it to lift up a rope because I don't have time to slow down. Other times it's to deflect branches or bushwhack my way out of the woods after one of my "brilliant ideas"


----------



## Not Sure (Oct 20, 2014)

I use them to pick up empty PBR cans , flip bead strings or bra's off the Mardi gra trees.

Every Mogul skier worth his salt uses poles!


----------



## Savemeasammy (Oct 20, 2014)

Most important use of poles:  planting them in the ground in front of punks who try to cut you in liftline.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## jack97 (Oct 20, 2014)

Watatic Skier said:


> I won't use them trying new tricks in the park, one less thing to break/stab myself with.  It makes some grabs really fun too.
> 
> That being said poles are still important and I think its kind of weird to ski out of the park without them.



I sometime see park rats using clown poles.


----------



## Tin (Oct 20, 2014)

What else would you use for a harpoon or lifting "CLOSED" ropes?


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 20, 2014)

what do you do with your poles while on the lift?


----------



## dlague (Oct 20, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> what do you do with your poles while on the lift?



Sit on them


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## Not Sure (Oct 20, 2014)

Hang em on the bar ...1984 Scott old style breakaway grips....Moved onto 5th set of pole this year.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 20, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> what do you do with your poles while on the lift?



They just hang from my gloves.


----------



## Quietman (Oct 20, 2014)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Hang em on the bar ...1984 Scott old style breakaway grips....Moved onto 5th set of pole this year.



I have a bunch of these and use them often because of this. Many times I ski with unmatched pairs, as long as the lengths are similar, and at least I have a left and right handed grip. 
My boots always match, tried skiing last year with 203 rossi 4s's on 1 leg and 167 Volkl's on the other, needless to say that last only for a couple of runs. Poles, if I can hang them on the safety bar and whack my kids asses as I blow past them, I'm good.


----------



## VTKilarney (Oct 21, 2014)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> 1984 Scott old style breakaway grips


I've got a pair of these in the attic.  I really liked them.


----------



## Ragman (Oct 21, 2014)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Hang em on the bar ...1984 Scott old style breakaway grips....Moved onto 5th set of pole this year.



LOL that what I used to do.  Back in the day Bristol had a mid-station between upper and lower rocket and you could just hop off.  But if you left your poles hanging from the bar and forgot to pull them up at midstation they instantly became much shorter.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Oct 21, 2014)

Breakaways are for people that fall. I don't make mistakes


----------



## VTKilarney (Oct 21, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Breakaways are for people that fall. I don't make mistakes


IMHO the advantage was how easy they were to get your hands into and out of.  Straps, frankly, are for people who fall.


----------



## trackbiker (Oct 21, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> IMHO the advantage was how easy they were to get your hands into and out of.  Straps, frankly, are for people who fall.



Weren't the breakaways discontinued due to causing thumb injuries?


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 21, 2014)

trackbiker said:


> Weren't the breakaways discontinued due to causing thumb injuries?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 21, 2014)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Scott *old style breakaway grips*....Moved onto 5th set of pole this year.



Do you mean the molded plastic things that looked like a guard on a sword?   I had a pair of those and used them for years!   

Stolen at Jay Peak circa 2009.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 21, 2014)

trackbiker said:


> Weren't the breakaways discontinued due to causing thumb injuries?


I attribute the cause of me tearing my rotator cuff to those style grips.


----------



## Old Duderino (Oct 21, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> You can also slingshot your snowboarding friends on the flats so they can keep up ...



I could have used someone like you for most of my snowboarding career.  Every time I tried to get a slingshot from my wife I'd end up reverse slingshoting her getting both of us stuck on the flats.


----------



## Breakout12 (Oct 21, 2014)

Ragman said:


> but I noticed that some people dont use them much anymore.



The only people I see not using them are beginners.  

There is no doubt that they are beneficial.


----------



## Breakout12 (Oct 21, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> I attribute the cause of me tearing my rotator cuff to those style grips.



I used some of those old style grips until very recently.  I can think of about 4 or 5 reasons why they are awesome, even superior to other grips, but I too, attributed some aches and pains to their use.  Maybe it was the weight of the older poles.


----------



## Breakout12 (Oct 21, 2014)

trackbiker said:


> Weren't the breakaways discontinued due to causing thumb injuries?



Could be.  I had a fall with them and jammed my thumb.  I didn't related the two.


----------



## 2knees (Oct 21, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> what do you do with your poles while on the lift?


http://forums.alpinezone.com/showth...-with-your-poles-on-the-chair?highlight=poles


----------



## Cannonball (Oct 21, 2014)

Breakout12 said:


> The only people I see not using them are beginners.




I don't know, this guy seems to have some experience....


----------



## VTKilarney (Oct 21, 2014)

trackbiker said:


> Weren't the breakaways discontinued due to causing thumb injuries?


I have heard that rumor more than once, but haven't seen anything official on it.  One theory is that beginners tend to fall with their hands open, thus the injuries to the thumb.  

I've never had a problem with them, and have been tempted to take them out of the attic on more than one occasion.  They really were convenient to take on and off.


----------



## VTKilarney (Oct 21, 2014)

A similar grip is available from Slovenia:
http://www.ski-poles-accessories.com/view_product.php?product=FK1525

A blog poster said that in 2012 they paid 5 euros per grip with shipping costing 6.50 euros.  That's pretty reasonable.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 21, 2014)

^ The ones I had (stolen) were split in the middle of the guard, so if there was a significant force your hand would simply pull through it. Seems safer.


----------



## Ragman (Oct 21, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> ^ The ones I had (stolen) were split in the middle of the guard, so if there was a significant force your hand would simply pull through it. Seems safer.



Thats what I used and you could just slip them on to the lap bar.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Oct 21, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> IMHO the advantage was how easy they were to get your hands into and out of.  Straps, frankly, are for people who fall.



Wrong sir. You must fall frequently


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 21, 2014)

2knees said:


> http://forums.alpinezone.com/showth...-with-your-poles-on-the-chair?highlight=poles



:-D


----------



## VTKilarney (Oct 21, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> ^ The ones I had (stolen) were split in the middle of the guard, so if there was a significant force your hand would simply pull through it. Seems safer.


That's what I have as well - with no injuries to my thumbs.


----------



## VTKilarney (Oct 21, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Wrong sir. You must fall frequently


Seriously?  Are you really suggesting that a pole with a strap mechanism to keep it attached to you is less useful for those who fall than a pole that will fly away upon falling?  Really???????  What water have you been drinking?  The strap isn't there just to look good.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 21, 2014)

They do make pole straps with a safety release mechanism. Either it clips into the pole handle itself or some kind of snap release on the strap. Personally I don't use my straps anymore so it doesn't matter. I'll tell you one thing though I'll never use those breakaway pole grips again for the reason I mentioned earlier in this thread.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Oct 21, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> Seriously?  Are you really suggesting that a pole with a strap mechanism to keep it attached to you is less useful for those who fall than a pole that will fly away upon falling?  Really???????  What water have you been drinking?  The strap isn't there just to look good.



Well water....it's awesome. I am only suggesting one thing: you probably fall a lot if you care that much about the relative safety that a non-strapped pole can provide. Not saying it as a bad thing....we can't all be the best skier on the mountain.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Oct 21, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> Straps, frankly, are for people who fall.



And for people who know how to use them properly so that they offer some additional support for your hands.  But whatever...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Oct 21, 2014)

Pole straps are there to do way more than attach them to y ok it wrists. If held properly they provide much better leverage and assistance when pushing through the flats.
Persanaly I find those rubber hand wrap style to be very uncomfortable shape for my hand, plus The  safty aspect.  I am a big fan of the Leki Poles.


----------



## dlague (Oct 21, 2014)

Ok, I am that guy who often does not put the straps on.  I do put my hands through the straps sometimes - other times - neh!  No that particular.  I used to ski without them.


----------



## VTKilarney (Oct 21, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Well water....it's awesome. I am only suggesting one thing: you probably fall a lot if you care that much about the relative safety that a non-strapped pole can provide. Not saying it as a bad thing....we can't all be the best skier on the mountain.


Now you are making no sense.  

I stated: _IMHO the advantage was how easy they were to get your hands into and out of. Straps, frankly, are for people who fall._

You responded: _Wrong sir. You must fall frequently_

I mentioned nothing at all about the "relative safety that a non-strapped pole can provide."

I'm okay with the fact that you made a stupid comment.  No need to double-down on the stupidity.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Oct 21, 2014)

Most people know by now not take me seriously. I'm sure you are a very good skier


----------



## Domeskier (Oct 21, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Most people know by now not take me seriously. I'm sure you are a very good skier



If only there were a way to settle who's better....


----------



## MadMadWorld (Oct 21, 2014)

domeskier said:


> if only there were a way to settle who's better....



ski off!!!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 21, 2014)

Hawkshot99 said:


> I am a big fan of the Leki Poles.



+1

Once you go Leki, you never go back.



MadMadWorld said:


> ski off!!!



You have so many ski offs to attend to, you're not going to have any 2014/15 recreational ski days.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Oct 21, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> +1
> 
> Once you go Leki, you never go back.
> 
> ...



This is true. I probably overextended a bit. I'll just setup a tour schedule and people can show up it will be a fun filled day I assure you. I don't take myself serious I promise


----------



## Not Sure (Oct 21, 2014)

Ragman said:


> LOL that what I used to do.  Back in the day Bristol had a mid-station between upper and lower rocket and you could just hop off.  But if you left your poles hanging from the bar and forgot to pull them up at midstation they instantly became much shorter.



Killington South ridge mid got mine, Learned to hang em on the outside so they pop off if I forget.


----------



## Not Sure (Oct 21, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Do you mean the molded plastic things that looked like a guard on a sword?   I had a pair of those and used them for years!
> 
> Stolen at Jay Peak circa 2009.



One benefit of this type of grip is while sking moguls I use my arms alot for balance and feel that I don't have to maintain alot of grip pressure to keep my poles in my hands.


----------



## Brad J (Oct 21, 2014)

I haven't used the straps for over 30 years , I the 80"s thumb injuries were thought to be because of straps. don't use them don't need them! except to hang poles on tips of skis in the rack.


----------



## catsup948 (Oct 21, 2014)

I love my poles.  Bought them at a generic sporting goods store in Albany, CA for 20 bucks 10 years ago and they have taken a beating ever since! Changed out the baskets several times and bent them back a couple times. I can't imagine skiing without poles.


----------



## VTKilarney (Oct 22, 2014)

Is there any reason to spend a lot of money on poles?  Other than graphite versus aluminum, how much difference can there really be?


----------



## Domeskier (Oct 22, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> Is there any reason to spend a lot of money on poles?  Other than graphite versus aluminum, how much difference can there really be?



I have always tried to spend as little money as possible on poles, which I'm always breaking.  I can be persuaded otherwise, however.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 22, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> Is there any reason to spend a lot of money on poles?  Other than graphite versus aluminum,* how much difference can there really be?*



They're lighter and more resilient.   Try good poles versus cheap poles and you should notice a big difference in swing weight, which is really nice.  Personally I like the Trigger series by Leki, very convenient when boarding the lift.  As for "breakage", I broke one at Whiteface 2 seasons ago and they replaced it free of charge, so they're got great customer service working for them too.


----------



## Scruffy (Oct 22, 2014)

Brad J said:


> I haven't used the straps for over 30 years , I the 80"s thumb injuries were thought to be because of straps. don't use them don't need them! except to hang poles on tips of skis in the rack.



I don't use straps either, unless I'm racing or XC skiing. With those disciplines you use the straps wrapped under your palm as leverage. 

I'm always ducking into the woods, and to stop and remove the straps is a pita. 

Once you get use to hanging on to your poles and not leaving them behind, stuck in the snow, life is much simpler. No more moments at the lift when you forgot to unstrap.


----------



## VTKilarney (Oct 22, 2014)

Maybe I should look for some used poles at the Kitchen Wall on Mt. Mansfield this spring.


----------



## Farleyman (Oct 22, 2014)

I've been stocking up on 70s-80s ski poles, Almost every yard sale near my house in Franconia has old poles for $2-$5!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Farleyman (Oct 22, 2014)

My current poles came from the swap shop at the transfer station for free!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Cannonball (Oct 22, 2014)

I found a pair on the ground at Jay Peak in 2009.  Been using them ever since.  Cool grips on them.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Oct 22, 2014)

Domeskier said:


> I have always tried to spend as little money as possible on poles, which I'm always breaking.  I can be persuaded otherwise, however.



I don't think I have ever broken any, but they always end up bending at the bottom...

For the record, I have NO idea what I paid for my poles.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ragman (Oct 22, 2014)

what should I expect to pay for a new set of basic poles at a ski shop?


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 22, 2014)

Ragman said:


> what should I expect to pay for a new set of basic poles at a ski shop?


$20. Cheaper if you pick them up off the floor at a ski area.


----------



## Domeskier (Oct 22, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> I don't think I have ever broken any, but they always end up bending at the bottom...



That happens to me, too.  Last time I broke one was when some mutant spring mogul ate my poles two-thirds of the way up to the grip, basket and all.



> For the record, I have NO idea what I paid for my poles.



Don't tell me you haven't shelled out $159 for these yet: http://www.idoneusa.com/category-s/1818.htm


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 22, 2014)

I think most people here know how_ remarkably_ cheap I am.  So if I'm saying there's value in paying a bit more for a quality set of poles, you should at least keep an open mind about it and perhaps borrow a pair from a friend for a run and try them.   Ironically, in some ways having Cannonball steal my poles at Jay Peak back in 2009 turned out to be beneficial.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Oct 22, 2014)

I bought a pair of Scott poles for 70 and they have lasted probably 7-8 season without a Crack or break. Plenty of scratches but no major damage


----------



## Savemeasammy (Oct 22, 2014)

Domeskier said:


> Don't tell me you haven't shelled out $159 for these yet: http://www.idoneusa.com/category-s/1818.htm



Darn.  On principal, I am not willing to spend more than $150 on a pair of poles.  This is a shame.  

For real, I have a pair of Scott poles.  I'm pretty sure they aren't holding me back...!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 22, 2014)

I don't believe I've spent over $60 on poles.


----------



## skifree (Oct 22, 2014)

Buddy of mine uses no poles and shreds it.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 22, 2014)

I bought $90 carbon fiber swix poles for $55 at the end of last season. While the pole itself is durable, I somehow managed to break both baskets off of them :/


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Oct 22, 2014)

A friend gave me my first pair of Leki poles. They were a WC Slalom pole. Carbon/aluminum combo. They retailed for $220! But they did make me good enough I won a few WC Sl podiums....


----------



## Not Sure (Oct 22, 2014)

skifree said:


> Buddy of mine uses no poles and shreds it.



Would like to see video of a mogul run without poles


----------



## Quietman (Oct 22, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> I don't believe I've spent over $60 on poles.



I know that I haven't spent a cent on ski poles in the last 30 years, although the recycling center pickings are getting slimmer every year.


----------



## Cannonball (Oct 22, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Ironically, in some ways having Cannonball steal my poles at Jay Peak back in 2009 turned out to be beneficial.



You're welcome


----------



## JimG. (Oct 22, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> I bought $90 carbon fiber swix poles for $55 at the end of last season. While the pole itself is durable, I somehow managed to break both baskets off of them :/



I got so sick of sawing off those carbon fiber poles at the baskets I went back to cheaper aluminum poles.


----------



## dlague (Oct 22, 2014)

For the past few year I have used super light graphite adjustable poles.  Sometimes when in the park with my son I shorten them other times I adjust them to normal length and lastly when doing back country I can collapse them nape strap them to my pack.  the later does not happen often.  Last season skiing some bumps a mogul grabbed me by the legs and took me down and I bent one so collapsing is disabled.  They also had a carbide tip for ice.  Bought them on evo for $30.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## Nick (Oct 23, 2014)

I never wear straps on my poles :flame:


----------

